# Ringleitung in der Einspeisung zeitgemäß ?



## sucram70 (16 März 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,

heute geht es mir um die sinnvolle Einspeisung des Schaltschrankes einer Anlage.
Fakten:
Strombedarf ca. 80-85A
Hauptschalter 125A
Spannungsverteilung im Schrank über 3 Phasen Sammelschiene von Siemens mit Einspeisemodul 3RV2917-1A und im weiteren Verlauf Erweiterungsschienen 3RV2917-4B 
und gegebenenfalls Ausspeisemodul 3RV2917-1E.

Jetzt können die Sammelschienen lt. Datenblatt nur max. 63A vertragen.
Bei früheren Projekten (länger als 15 Jahre her) haben wir da gerne eine Ringleitung eingesetzt, also bei angenommenen 100A anstatt mit 35²mm alles einmal zu speisen lieber mit 16² Ringleitung durchgeschliffen und zum Schluss zurück zum Hauptschalter.
Da sich der Strom auf beide Stränge aufteilt, konnte der Querschnitt verringert werden, (Bei 63A = 6², 80A = 10², 100A = 16²)
Damit wäre die Belastung der Siemens Sammelschiene halbiert.
Einzige Alternative wäre wohl, nach dem Hauptschalter Klemmen setzen und 2 Kreise mit kleinerem Strombedarf erzeugen.
Es handelt sich um einen Rittalschrank 2m x 1,8m, also recht kurze Strecken.


Was sagt ihr dazu ?

Danke und Gruß, Marcus


----------



## winnman (16 März 2020)

Oder die Sammelschiene mittig speisen und die Abgänge der Last entsprechend vor bzw. nach der Speisung abgreifen.

Schön ist so was nicht, technisch aber OK.


----------



## sucram70 (16 März 2020)

winnman schrieb:


> Oder die Sammelschiene mittig speisen und die Abgänge der Last entsprechend vor bzw. nach der Speisung abgreifen.
> 
> Schön ist so was nicht, technisch aber OK.


Das ist leider nicht möglich, da es 
1. Keinen Mitteleinspeiseblock mit Verteilung nach links und rechts gibt und 
2. Der max. zulässige Querschnitt auf die (Federzug) Einspeiseklemmen 25qmm beträgt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sucram70 (17 März 2020)

Sonst niemand ne Meinung zu Ringleitung?
Man findet leider nicht viel zu dem Thema.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 März 2020)

Moin sucram70,

ich kann nur von einem Kollegen berichten:
Der hatte die Vorsicherung für eine Maschine gezogen und wollte dann abklemmen. Dabei hat er prompt eine gewischt bekommen, da eine Ringleitung gelegt war und noch von einer anderen Stelle eingespeist wurde...

Vor dem Hintergrund würde ich auf Ringleitungen verzichten.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin sucram70,
> 
> ich kann nur von einem Kollegen berichten:
> Der hatte die Vorsicherung für eine Maschine gezogen und wollte dann abklemmen. Dabei hat er prompt eine gewischt bekommen, da eine Ringleitung gelegt war und noch von einer anderen Stelle eingespeist wurde...
> ...



Wie waren noch mal die 5 Sicherheitsregeln?


----------



## MFreiberger (17 März 2020)

Moin,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie waren noch mal die 5 Sicherheitsregeln?



ja, unbestreitbar müssen diese eingehalten werden. Allerdings erhöht eine Ringschaltung das Risiko.


----------



## sucram70 (17 März 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin sucram70,
> 
> ich kann nur von einem Kollegen berichten:
> Der hatte die Vorsicherung für eine Maschine gezogen und wollte dann abklemmen. Dabei hat er prompt eine gewischt bekommen, da eine Ringleitung gelegt war und noch von einer anderen Stelle eingespeist wurde...
> ...



Ich glaube, mein Anliegen kommt nicht ganz rüber.
Die Ringleitung geht vom Hauptschalter, an dem je Phase 2 Adern abgehen, zu einem Lasttrenner , weiter zum Siemens Schienensystem und wieder zurück zum Hauptschalter (2. Ader).
Da kann im Grunde nirgendwo Spannung drauf "bleiben", wenn man den Hauptschalter ausschaltet.


----------



## winnman (17 März 2020)

Kann der Sammelschienenanschlussblock  wirklich nur am Ende montiert werden? Ev. kannst du auch 2 Blöcke in der Mitte positionieren, dann fährst du eben parallel vom Schalter auf die beiden Blöcke.

Von Ringleitung würde ich hier weder bei der Speisung von beiden Enden noch bei der Mitteleinspeisung sprechen.


----------



## nade (17 März 2020)

Öhm.... Blöcke? Wie wäre es mit sammelschienen klemmen? K96c heissen die glaub bei Hager. Oder k96q. Brauchst bei 90a eh Max 35mm2.

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sucram70 (17 März 2020)

nade schrieb:


> Öhm.... Blöcke? Wie wäre es mit sammelschienen klemmen? K96c heissen die glaub bei Hager. Oder k96q. Brauchst bei 90a eh Max 35mm2.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


Bitte lesen.
Es handelt sich um Siemens Sammelschienen. Oben steht die Artikelnummer. Diese haben nur links oder rechts Federzugklemmen bis 25qmm.
Zwischenschienen mit je 3 Abgängen dürfen max. 8 Stk gesetzt  werden. Die Schienen sind derart gekapselt, dass eine Berührung bzw. ein Angriff zwischendurch unmöglich ist.
Siemens ist Pflicht, steht im Lastenheft.

Wenn ich 2 separate Einspeisungen mit je 50% der Last mache, muss ich trotzdem mit 35qmm vom Hauptschalter hoch gehen, da vorher mit 100A abgesichert wird 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G970F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nade (17 März 2020)

OK.kenne die Siemens Dinger nicht. Hab aber auch nicht nachgeguckt. Hm Schlag dem ing eine an die dumme Nuss. Neh Mal ernsthaft, wenn das  Vorgabe von Pflichtenheft sein soll, muss es ja auch eine Berechnungsgrundlage dafür geben. Oder ist ein geringerer Gleichzeitigkeit Faktor gegeben wonach es trotz stärkerer Absicherung nur 63a Last gibt?

Also dann würde ich sagen mach lieber 2 schienen hättest dann aber wiederum trotzdem 2x35mm2 und weiterhin ein Schienensystem was für die Last ohne Gleichzeitigkeit Faktor berücksichtigt dann wieder übersichert wäre. Guck dir Mal simaris an. Da kannste gerade für Siemens dir ja die Komponenten berechnen lassen.
Das sollte auch die Bauteilspezifikation berücksichtigen

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## acid (18 März 2020)

Öhm, mal eine andere Frage, welche Strombelastbarkeit haben denn die Schienen in diesen Siemens-Modulen? Es wird ja einen Grund haben, dass man mit max. 25mm² Einspeisen kann, und auf den Bildern sehen diese Schienen eher klein aus.


----------



## sucram70 (18 März 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Öhm, mal eine andere Frage, welche Strombelastbarkeit haben denn die Schienen in diesen Siemens-Modulen? Es wird ja einen Grund haben, dass man mit max. 25mm² Einspeisen kann, und auf den Bildern sehen diese Schienen eher klein aus.



steht ja alles im ersten Post.
Max. Belastbarkeit = 63A.
Aber das wäre durch die Ringleitung ja auch relativiert, da sich der Strom auf beide Seiten aufteilt.


----------



## MSommer (18 März 2020)

Naja, das funktioniert nur solange wenn beide Adern einer Phase dauerhaft fubktionsfähig ist. Wenn jetzt eine Anschussader einen Kontaktfehler hat, zieht die verfügbare Ader jedoch den Gesamtstrom einer Phase. Ich würde dass so nicht umsetzen wollen sondern lieber eine passendes Schienensystem montieren.
Gruß Michael


----------



## sucram70 (18 März 2020)

MSommer schrieb:


> Naja, das funktioniert nur solange wenn beide Adern einer Phase dauerhaft fubktionsfähig ist. Wenn jetzt eine Anschussader einen Kontaktfehler hat, zieht die verfügbare Ader jedoch den Gesamtstrom einer Phase. Ich würde dass so nicht umsetzen wollen sondern lieber eine passendes Schienensystem montieren.
> Gruß Michael



Eine mangelhafte Kontaktstelle ist immer suboptimal. Aber stimmt schon, das wird nicht zu einem Fehler führen, aber die Schienen könnten dauerhaft überansprucht werden.
Ok, ich verabschiede mich geistig schon von der Lösung, war ja bislang auch kein Fürsprecher hier.

Danke.


----------



## winnman (18 März 2020)

Dann mach halt 2 kurze Abschnitte die du parallel vom Hauptschalter mit jeweils 25mm² versorgst. Kurzschlussschutz wird die Vorgeschaltete Sicherung / Leistungsschalter beherrschen, Überlast kannst du durch die Summe der Abgänge auch sicherstellen. (ev. müssen es dann halt 3 SS werden)


----------



## MSommer (19 März 2020)

sucram70 schrieb:


> ...  aber die Schienen könnten dauerhaft überansprucht werden. ...


Sorry, diesen wichtigen Hinweis, habe ich vergessen zu schreiben.
Gruß Michael


----------

